# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Invitation: Join EinScan Beta tester program, win EinScan Experts Awards

## EinScan-S

Dear Shining 3D Partners,

We are glad to announce that the newest *EinScan software Version 2.5* will be released on *27th July*. Please inform your customers of the update. The software will automatically push the notification to the users and we will send out an official notification as well. The link to download the software will be the same as before: http://www.einscan.com/software-download.There will be big updates on the software:
More fluent alignment for millions of cloud pointsHigher scanning qualityQuick guide integrated3MF new data format supportedReal-time customer feedback
Before the official release of EinScan software Version 2.5, our *Beta tester program* is ongoing, which means our users can try out the newest EinScan software in advance. We would like to invite you and your customers to join our program. If you submit your feedback before *18th July*, you will have a chance to get *EinScan Expert Award*.We are always here to listen to all of our users’ feedback and suggestions. Register and learn more information about beta tester program here: http://www.einscan.com/beta-tester-program.Thanks for your support.The Shining 3D Team

----------

